# Bud Pornage....



## Locked (Jan 22, 2017)

Yanked another girl from the Flower Tent last night and wanted to share some Bud Porn.

She was vegged under HO T5's and Flowered in a 4x4x6.5 Flower Tent under all LED Lighting. 
Pot size is 1 Gallon Smart Pot.
Soil with GH 3 part for nutrients. 
Strain is my Larry OG cut crossed with Goji.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 22, 2017)

Damn buddy those are looking good


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 22, 2017)

That's beautiful, even more so out of a one gallon air pot.  Well done Mr Lewis!


----------



## umbra (Jan 22, 2017)

very nice Hammy. sexing a gift from Bodhi right now...triangle kush x goji. don't know much about the male Bodhi used.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Damn buddy those are looking good



Thanks my friend.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> That's beautiful, even more so out of a one gallon air pot.  Well done Mr Lewis!



Thanks Dan. I love my One Gallon Smart Pots.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2017)

umbra said:


> very nice Hammy. sexing a gift from Bodhi right now...triangle kush x goji. don't know much about the male Bodhi used.




Thanks Brother. Bodhi's stuff is Fire. Always a Pleasure to grow something of his or something crossed with his work.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 22, 2017)

Gorgeous bro!!! Hell yah!!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks super frosty. Was that the king led 1200?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 22, 2017)

very very nice!! also nice to see some dying leaves.. congrats!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice... frosty.... Hand grenades :stoned:


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2017)

trillions of atoms said:


> Gorgeous bro!!! Hell yah!!



Thanks brother. 



Lesso said:


> Looks super frosty. Was that the king led 1200?



Yes, and thanks.


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looks great!



Thanks my friend.




grass hopper said:


> very very nice!! also nice to see some dying leaves.. congrats!!



Thanks...yeah it is nice sometimes.


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2017)

Hushpuppy said:


> Nice... frosty.... Hand grenades :stoned:



Thanks Hush. Yeah this girl puts out...big time.


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2017)

After the Trim.... 

View attachment 20170125_201124.jpg


View attachment 20170125_201128.jpg


View attachment 20170125_201133.jpg


View attachment 20170125_201137.jpg


View attachment 20170125_201143.jpg


View attachment 20170125_211458.jpg


View attachment 20170125_211509.jpg


View attachment 20170125_211519.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks bomb. Buds are so chunky! What's she smell like?


----------



## daftpunk (Jan 28, 2017)

Very Nice Indeed Hammy.
Daftpunk


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2017)

Hamster Lewis rocks it out of the park in a one gallon pot. I don't know how you do that and never will. It is awesome.. I am impressed as usual. That is a lot of smoke ya got there.. great job Hammy.


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Looks bomb. Buds are so chunky! What's she smell like?



Thanks my friend. 

No hint of lemon on this one...smells fruity like Boysenberry cut.


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2017)

daftpunk said:


> Very Nice Indeed Hammy.
> Daftpunk



Thanks, Daftpunk.


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Hamster Lewis rocks it out of the park in a one gallon pot. I don't know how you do that and never will. It is awesome.. I am impressed as usual. That is a lot of smoke ya got there.. great job Hammy.



Thanks Rose. No secret. I just shower them with love...lol. This is why I love Smart Pots. It's nice to have fresh smoke for the wife. We were down to scraps. Now we have half an elbow and counting. Still have one more ready to chop in the tent, 2 about 4 weeks in and 2 that just flipped. Have to stock up for Summer break.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 31, 2017)

Epic finish on a pro gro man. Nice work Hammy. I just took down a cut of Genius Thai by Bodhi and it's fire. I am thinking it is a pheno of A13 but not sure yet . That Hammy OG sure has some nice color to it. Great work dude. Peace


----------

